# Switzerland Superleague 09-10 May



## A_Skywalker (May 6, 2009)

09 May 14:45 Aarau v Basel 5.50 3.40 1.61  
09 May 14:45 FC Vaduz v Neuchatel Xamax 2.75 3.25 2.37 
09 May 14:45 FC Zurich v Lucerne 1.28 5.00 8.50   
10 May 13:00 Bellinzona v Young Boys 3.20 3.30 2.10  
10 May 13:00 FC Sion v Grasshoppers 1.90 3.40 3.60


----------

